# What Jersey Number Will he Wear? 34 and 21 cant be used



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Garnett cant use 21 cause it is retired.. 
34 Pierce wears.. 

What jersey number will he wear?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Garnett cant use 21 cause it is retired..
> 34 Pierce wears..
> 
> What jersey number will he wear?


17 would be cool...

im not sure though, he wore 10 at the olympics?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> 17 would be cool...
> 
> im not sure though, he wore 10 at the olympics?


17 is retired. That's Havlicek's number. Most of the good numbers have been taken. I think KG should be 13, or 30.
http://nbahoopsonline.com/History/retired.html


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

What's wrong with 12?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, Boston doesn't have hardly any numbers left. That's alot of crazy history right there. As for KG, 5 maybe?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

7 maybe... i dunno, lot of retired numbers right there lol


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

all these retired numbers yet many of them not really recognizeable anymore.. is 22 available?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> 17 would be cool...
> 
> im not sure though, he wore 10 at the olympics?


No. 10 was JoJo White's number, so that's out, too.

I think No. 12 is open though if KG wants to do the reversal thing.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Celtics retired numbers: ttp://www.nba.com/celtics/history/RetiredNumbers.html

There are some good single digit numbers (which are always the best numbers) left available, including 4, 5, 7, and 8 (assumeing Gomes, Green, and Jefferson are dealt). I think he should be cheeky and take number 8, hehe.

My personal favorite number is 4 and he'd look good in number 4.

EDIT: Seriously, how fast do you think Garnett jerseys are going to sell out when this trade and his number are made official? I'm going with 45 minutes.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I actually see him in 20


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.twincities.com/dailydose/ci_6503682?nclick_check=1



> There's whispering that Kevin Garnett already has chatted about the possibility of a jersey number switch from his No. 21 with the Timberwolves to either No. 5 or 45 with the Boston Celtics.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

4, 5, 7 or 45 look like winners to me...just stay away from 13 thats an ugly number


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i cant wait to buy a jersey..

im thinkin.. the black one with the green trim.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

5 looks good on him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd give him the 8. 

Although I wouldn't be surprised if we unretire 21 until KG's here. 

This is KG not some punk named Sebastian Telfair whose done nothing in his career waltzing into the Waltham office and asks for Maxwell's number.

On the other hand if we accomplish anything here, he wouldn't be able to get his number retired.

KG should get 9 or 11, because nobody wears 9 or 11...ever.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

5 would look for better than 45.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

4, 5, 30 or 45


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> KG should get 9 or 11, because nobody wears 9 or 11...ever.




milt palacio and shammond williams??? cmon aqua...those were the good ol days :biggrin:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I actually see him in 20


Ray's #20


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> I'd give him the 8.


Hehe, a man after my own heart. I keep waiting for #1AntoineWalkerFan to jump all over us. :azdaja: 

45 isn't a good number. 44 is, though. I still think he should be number 4. I don't think he should ask the Celts to unretire a number for him. That's kinda tacky.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He should be 57.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

narrator said:


> Hehe, a man after my own heart. I keep waiting for #1AntoineWalkerFan to jump all over us. :azdaja:
> 
> 45 isn't a good number. 44 is, though. I still think he should be number 4. I don't think he should ask the Celts to unretire a number for him. That's kinda tacky.




ok...so if #8 is going to be used id MUCH rather have garnett use it then brandon freakin wallace...BUT...i would still rather it not be used by anyone, if KG really wanted it though, i would turn the other cheek for the next 5 years :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

He was the fifth pick in the draft, I think he should go with number 5. Boston traded the 5th pick for Allen. Boston traded 5 players to get him, bet one of those first round picks is going to be number 5? Five seems to be the Boston number this offseason.

Kevin Garnett is going to wear number 5.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

either way.. 
someone tell me where do i buy jerseys!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

You can buy jersies at Celtics.com, but if you get any Celtics jersey that isn't green with white or white with green, you're ridiculous. Just my opinion.

My personal choice is 12, which is my favorite number. Dominique Wilkins is the most memorable one to wear it, though his Boston career wasn't much to write home about. Someone wore it recently, but I don't remember who.

And please, don't wear 8. We really need to find a new number for power forwards.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> And please, don't wear 8. We really need to find a new number for power forwards.




plus, we need to leave that number open for the great ones return :clap: ...












already available at the celtics online store


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> plus, we need to leave that number open for the great ones return :clap: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take Al Jefferson back.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

69? It's a great number. lol

Anyway, this team is ridiculous already. I hope you guys can get some quality players to go around the big three. They are not going to play 48 mins per game. 

I think some of the Rockets fans on the forum would like to offer away Rafer Alston. I think he would be a great fit here. We don't even want anything back. Trade Exception is enough. 

Good luck next year Celtics. (Maybe I will start watching the C's again after the departure of Larry Bird.)


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

he is wearing 5


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> 69? It's a great number. lol
> 
> Anyway, this team is ridiculous already. I hope you guys can get some quality players to go around the big three. They are not going to play 48 mins per game.
> 
> ...




dont want raefer...we'll take luther head, though


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Paul's got 4 numbers, so he had to do better and got 5.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I might get a Allen, Pierce and Garnett jersey now.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok...so if #8 is going to be used id MUCH rather have garnett use it then brandon freakin wallace...BUT...i would still rather it not be used by anyone, if KG really wanted it though, i would turn the other cheek for the next 5 years :biggrin:


Hehe... no need to worry now, though.

On another note, I'm glad he's using a "legal" number (i.e. high school/college legal number). And 5 has a nice story behind it.


----------

